# Re-Doing my Aquascaping......



## gabigail (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi! I have a 30 gallon regular which is currently very sparsely and pathetically planted......it has a small grove of corkscrew vals, a few crypts, a red tiger lotus and maybe and amazon swordplant.....

the crypts and the tiger lotus are doing okay....the vals are icky....and the amazon sword plant a sorry sight..... 

I have the red flourite stuff thats supposed to be excelent for plants 

I have three questions: 
1: what kind of light do you guys use? I have like .5 watts per gallon and its a marine light because I cant find anything that fits....

2: what kind of plants do you reccomend for an asian/south american (odd mix, I know, I know) tank

3: any tips for designing a layout? 

if it helps I currently have 3 glass catfish, 2 rummy nose tetras, and 2 cory cats....and I'm looking for either Rams or Paradise fish and possibly some kind of loach (dojo or clown)

thanks sooooo much!


----------

